# No remote code for my Samsung LCD TV



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

On my R22 remote-programming menu, none of the Samsung TV remote codes work with my Samsung 150MP LCD TV. This is an old model, and I seem to recall reading somewhere that it might operate with Samsung Syncmaster monitor remote codes instead of TV remote codes, but I can't be sure about that. 

Anyway, it's definitely a TV and I don't have the original remote for it, so it would be nice to get the DirecTV remote to work with it. Is there any way I can put in a request to DirecTV to add this code, or is there any way of finding out if it already exists under a different brand or something?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

You're probably gonna have to get a new remote, preferably rc64 to make sure you get your code. DirecTV can't do anything about changing your current remote. RC64's are available for under 10 dollars on ebay or 20 at BestBuy if you feel like running out to get one now.


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

I am already trying to do this using an RC64 remote. 

On the R22 receiver:
MENU->SETUP->SYSTEM SETUP->PROGRAM REMOTE->TV

From that menu I selected Samsung and tried entering every code into the RC64 remote following the on screen directions. None of them worked.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, sorry I misunderstood. Try going to the Directv website and look up the manual for the rc64, there might be more codes there


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

I checked the codes on DirecTV.com and they didn't work either. I think this was Samsung's first LCD TV and they probably classified it as a monitor and gave it a unique set of codes.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Have you tried this site, http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4350020 to see if it helps?


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, that's the resource I used. No joy.


----------

